

I have FUD about patent trolls - deltrem

I have fear, uncertainty and doubts about patent trolls. What should I do if the patent trolls ask me for too much money and I run out of money? What do you do when you are sued?
======
mchannon
Are these trolls with an existing patent you're considering infringing?

Or are these trolls gremlins who will somehow come out of the woodwork after
you get your own thing going and try to patent it?

Patent trolls survive by making money. If you don't have any money (and aren't
making any), they probably won't bother with you. If you are making money,
they will want something you can afford or raise, because otherwise, they
won't make money that way either.

In many ways, fighting with a patent troll is a sign of success more than
anything else. It means you have the money to fight over. Don't be afraid of
success.

------
arobb
Incorporate, so your business is involved in a lawsuit and not you.

